# Hobby with 2 single beds ?



## solly (May 1, 2005)

My friend has just brought a 2004 Hobby 600 with a fixed rear bed. I fell in love with the all round quality of the van. I have seen the latest catologue of Hobbies that shows vans with two single beds at the back. Can anyone tell me if Hobby produced iether a 600 or 650 prior to 2006 with two single beds. would love a new one but price a bit too prohibitive for me.


----------



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Solly.

My previous Hobby was a 2005 690GES with single beds over a large garage. I know this model was produced in 2004 but not sure about earlier. 
The 690 was about 7.0 mt length and I doubt if the shorter 600/650 would accomodate single beds. 
If struggling to find one in the UK it may be worth looking on German web-sites.
Good luck with the search. 

Richardl


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Solly

There is an older Hobby model with 2 single beds but sorry I can't recall the model, I saw it at Brownhills Newark a year ago (and there were so many models I got confused).

Fiat based, I think twin axle, but deffo had a rear bathroom, seperate bedroom with the 2 singles and nice front lounge.

Any good?

sadsack


----------



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Bought my Hobby 750 in December 2005 after looking around for a smaller, twin bedded van but had to settle for a tag axle with single fixed beds and a rear bathroom. The quality is very good but I am afraid that I just do not use it the way I should (less than 6,000 miles) so I am packing in motorhoming for good in August this year. Good hunting. S.


----------

